# Proficient Audio C1030 (New LCR in-ceiiling)



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Proficient Audio has recently released their new flagship in-ceiling LCR. It is a 10", 3-way speaker, set at the usual 15 degree angle.

I am intrigued about both the sound quality and the potential smile my wife will have without big speakers taking up the living room floor space.

Has anyone had a chance to listen to these? Also, if anyone has an in-ceiling surround sound system, are you happy with the performance?

Thanks!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

We have some in ceiling speakers in my office's conference room. They're "allright". They're not the top of the line stuff, but they're not the bargain basement either. This observation kind of confirms what I've read in other places -- i.e., on a dollar for dollar basis, in wall speakers aren't up to the quality of a traditional box speaker.

That being said, i can totally appreciate the appeal of having the speakers "hidden".

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, virtually invisible speakers would be nice. I figure that I can always put traditional box speakers in at anytime if I am not happy. I was just hoping to get some feedback to convince myself to actually put the in-ceilig speakers in our new house. I have time. We are building new in the spring.
:bigsmile:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

How a 'bout in-wall speakers? Much preferable to in-ceiling, at least in my experience. Most offer paintable grilles to help hide them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Found some new information on Proficient Audio speakers. In reading another forum, I read that they are actually related to Speakercraft! Proficient Audio is some sort of sister company that basically sells to custom installers at a lower price point. They did not want competing products. Anyway, the forum comments that the sound quality is very good on both name brands........I think this is the final piece of info I needed to purchase.

Invisible home theater, here I come!


----------

